# Best price on ammo?



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

What's the best source for a good price on ammo?

I've been getting Winchester .40 at Wal-Mart for $22 per 100 rounds

I see the thread about ammo on sale at Dick's Sporting goods and people are thrilled to get 50 rounds for $11.98, and for that they have to buy in bulk. I don't think that's a deal at all.

I have priced some mail order stuff, but by the time shipping is figured in, it's no better than Wal-Mart.

I'm just looking for .40 and .32 for the range.  Are there any sources for deals I'm unaware of?


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

Wally-World (the same deal as you) is the best I have been able to find.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Soap? Walmart
Dog Food? Walmart
Tires for the car? Walmart
Decent quality meat? Sam's
Ammo? Sam's doesn't sell ammo... WALMART

Jeff


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Academy Sports and Outdoors has the best prices on 9mm WWB, Blazer, and UMC. Even better than any internet/mailorder retailer I've found so far, and far better than Cabela's, Gander Mtn, or Bass Pro. Perhaps their prices on .40 are just as competitive.

PhilR.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

*.40 prices*

Look for a Walmart that carries CCI Blazer Brass. Prices vary, even in the same city. The Walmarts in my area carry it in 40 & 45 ACP for the following prices:

.40 = $7.57 to $9.97
.45 = $9.47 to $11.97

And, CCI blazer brass is made in the good old USA.

For 9mm, the best price I've found is at Academy. They have CCI Blazer aluminum or Monarch brass (made in Chec Republic? by Prvi). Both are less than $7/box.


----------

